# x700 fps is only 150 avg why???



## medion_man (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi,  i'm only gitting about 150 fps avg in atitool is this rite? i meen this is good gfx card i see peaple getting way higher scores on worse video cards i have a radeon X700 pro 256 mb gddr default at 
424/432 ,should i be getting higher fps or is this rite if not someone please help me please thanks for your time!


----------



## ADV4NCED (Feb 21, 2005)

My 9800SE 128Mb card gets about 100-115 @ stock (378/300).  I dont really know what an X700 would be getting but your card sure is alot better than mine!


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 21, 2005)

the fps display is not designed as benchmark or reliable comparison between different card models .. try some benchmarks like 3dmark

and x700 is well comparable to a 9800 pro (8 pipelines)


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 21, 2005)

I get 250-260 on my 9800XT, have you tried other means for benchmarking your card? (3dMark, Aquamark, Doom3, etc.), the average in Atitool varies a lot if you have other applications running while using it. 
It could be that you have Anti-Aliasing activated, or Temporary-AA, look for both options on your catalyst control panel.


----------



## medion_man (Feb 22, 2005)

*3dmark03*

well i git about 8100 on the free 3dmark03 is that normal for my x700 pro???????


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 22, 2005)

medion_man said:
			
		

> well i git about 8100 on the free 3dmark03 is that normal for my x700 pro???????



Yes, I read the X700 was supposed to get about 8000 marks, so your score seems right, you could use 3dMarks own ORB for comparison with other systems, and also try running benchamrks in games, but I think your video card is ok.


----------



## DudesBoss (Apr 29, 2005)

i have an x700, the scores you are getting are fine. I overclocked mine, getting just under 9,000 points in 03. 22,000 in 01. sad score in 05.. 3,800 . but it performs well for a 1/3rd the price of an x800xt


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 29, 2005)

DudesBoss said:
			
		

> i have an x700, the scores you are getting are fine. I overclocked mine, getting just under 9,000 points in 03. 22,000 in 01. sad score in 05.. 3,800 . but it performs well for a 1/3rd the price of an x800xt



Dude, this thread is more than two months old...


----------



## DudesBoss (May 6, 2005)

haha true that

just searched up x700 and yeah


----------

